# If EASILY offended PLEASE don't look.



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I know there was a thread recently that got a lot of people going. It was a baby hat that looked like a "boob". Some were offended, so that is why I put this caption on my post. I think it states that anyone who would be offended then please don't look. Therefore if you're looking, don't say you weren't warned. :thumbup: 

Anyways I have made this gift for my dh's friend. Celebrating his 50th birthday next week. Made this for him as I always tell him...he's such a boob.

I have shown a few people and someone asked me if I would make some up when they do the run for breast cancer. Gladly :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It is a joke, gag gift.!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

lol love it


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Not offended in the least. It's a GREAT HAT!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies. My husband laughed so hard he cried when I showed him what I made for our friend.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

u should make one with the nipple brown  Just saying  I would wear it


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to but I didn't have any brown and most likely won't before the party. I told my dh I was going to make one for me and wear it when we go out. He turned beat red and said...uh uh no way!!!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Duh! I thought it looked like a cupcake. LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is a terrific idea for the breast cancer run.... and the perfect gag for your friend.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Not offended at all, I think it's great, and a good idea to make some for the ladies to wear when running for such a good cause, well done :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The lady asked me if I would make them and how much would I charge? I told her i would make as many as she needed at no charge!!!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Cute and funny.What a great idea for the Breast Cancer Run. I hope we see a lot of them.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The lady asked me if I would make them and how much would I charge? I told her i would make as many as she needed at no charge!!!!


You are a very generous lady, wish I lived close by to help Jan UK


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea for the Relay for Life. Wonder if their is a crochet pattern. Must do a search. I can't knit. A great reason to learn.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I made a bright neon pink sparkly yarn baby hat this winter which when held up to the breast held its own shape. I was making jokes about it in the delivery room as my daughter was having baby in March; she had a boy, this hat went to baby shower for cousin's baby girl twin, along with pink socks to match; the Mom to be liked it especially because she and her Mom wit arthritis cannot knit, and also grandmother had passed away just before Xmas. I love knitting little round baby hats as well as big hats like yours, using pattern found easily under chemo caps or in Peace Knits book. You Go Girl!!!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

jomacoy said:


> Great idea for the Relay for Life. Wonder if their is a crochet pattern. Must do a search. I can't knit. A great reason to learn.


There is a crochet pattern for this.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The lady asked me if I would make them and how much would I charge? I told her i would make as many as she needed at no charge!!!!


When is it? I could make a few and ship them to where they need to go! I'm so glad you enjoyed making it. I've been wanting an excuse to make a few more. Maybe I should make a bunch and give them to my sister, she is an infant teacher in a daycare!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great hat! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> When is it? I could make a few and ship them to where they need to go! I'm so glad you enjoyed making it. I've been wanting an excuse to make a few more. Maybe I should make a bunch and give them to my sister, she is an infant teacher in a daycare!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish i could knit in the round,, i would make these


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Wish i could knit in the round,, i would make these


Great time to learn!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


Think I should?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey, it is a BREAST Cancer Run, Right? I think the breast hats would be a real treat for some of the ladies that are not up "keyed up" to wear them. Some people act like they have never seen one before. Get a gripe ladies. I am so proud of all the ladies who came into this thread. They are either very strong or very nosey. I choose to think they are very strong.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Just google Chemo caps to crochet.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

http://oxfordfam.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-boob-beanie-crochet-pattern.html

For our crochet friends


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> There is a crochet pattern for this.


Do you have a link or web sight? I have not found yet. Have not had much time to look. Thank you.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

jomacoy said:


> Do you have a link or web sight? I have not found yet. Have not had much time to look. Thank you.


http://oxfordfam.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-boob-beanie-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> http://oxfordfam.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-boob-beanie-crochet-pattern.html


Thank you so much.


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking for the knitted pattern. thanks sn cute boob hat


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-breast-beanie-or-boob-hat


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! lovely!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Adorable hat!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Think I should?


YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Great


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

Here they are made in baby sizes as an aid to promote breastfeeding and to make a point to people that are offended by breastfeeding.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

What a great idea...love this hat!!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great, love it. Made a number of the crochet baby ones for presents and the reaction was mixed lol.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

cute


----------



## tassiegirl (Aug 25, 2011)

love it.... where did you get the pattern from.....I have granddaughter having twins ......


----------



## perrie (May 22, 2011)

Hi 

I think it's great. It just looks Locke a cupcake beanie like NYBev mentioned. Anyway what if it does look like a boob it might make people more aware of breast cancer which is more important than what some people think. Well done. It would look good on twin girls x


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

How many stitches do you use for an adult hat? What size yarn. And then the needle size. October is coming ladies. Breast cancer awareness month. Don't forget to sign up for your mammograms. Willie


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I made some for my mother when she was having problems with the heavy, uncomfortable prosthetic she was given after her mastectectomy. She absolutely loves it and I have since made others for friends. Mum said the nurses at the hospital were very impressed.


----------



## Saint Paul of Tsarsus (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it's beautiful! I like the pink, red combination. . . very true to life! I am sure your friend will love it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

You have done a lovely job.Here in the UK maybe last year they were wanting boobs knitted for getting young mums awareness of breast feeding.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

tassiegirl said:


> love it.... where did you get the pattern from.....I have granddaughter having twins ......


Look previous in this thread. Pattern posted for both knit and crochet


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Williesied said:


> How many stitches do you use for an adult hat? What size yarn. And then the needle size. October is coming ladies. Breast cancer awareness month. Don't forget to sign up for your mammograms. Willie


Find a simple adult hat pattern with rolled brim that you can knit in the round, then simply finish the top as you would for the baby one.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Yazzy said:


> I made some for my mother when she was having problems with the heavy, uncomfortable prosthetic she was given after her mastectectomy. She absolutely loves it and I have since made others for friends. Mum said the nurses at the hospital were very impressed.


Did she use it as a prosthetic or wear it a a hat?


----------



## mothermystic (May 6, 2013)

Where can I find this knit hat pattern? I think it's crazy to be offended by the representation of a woman's breast. But, then again, there are some people who will be offended by anything.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

It was custom made to her size and stuffed with fibre fill. Looked completely natural.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Very clever- Love it! Think we need to relax or "political correctness" a bit lol


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

You can type in titbits on google and a pattern should come up on knitty.com for breast cancer boobs. Have made a few. Work really well. Some cancer centers have them for free that people have donated. They are made for cup size. Willie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I made one for my son in law with a nipple ring,it was a great hit!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Yazzy that is brilliant! What kind of yarn did you use for it? A friend's sister recently underwent a double mastectomy and I like knowing I could do this for her if she ends up needing it. I've already sent her a few caps.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was going to but I didn't have any brown and most likely won't before the party. I told my dh I was going to make one for me and wear it when we go out. He turned beat red and said...uh uh no way!!!


LOL


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I just use a nice soft acrylic yarn and tried to match the colours as nearly as possible. Mum is 80 so I didn't want to shock her.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

knitty said:


> I made one for my son in law with a nipple ring,it was a great hit!


Please post a photo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Clever - cute!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Gagesmom, i'm in Ny if you need help making the boob hats I be glad to make some for your cancer run. My daughter was diagnosed with. Breath cancer 4 years ago I know how hard it is found a pattern already


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Knit and crochet versions for those of you that want them. Easily adaptable to an adult size.

http://oxfordfam.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-boob-beanie-crochet-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-breast-beanie-or-boob-hat


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I had my mom crochet one for a baby gift. My friend thought it was hilarious, her mother in law did not...
I guess you just have to know your audience.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

I make breast prothesises for a friend of mine who had a double mastectomy. She said she would take all I make (knit) and give out to friend or take them to oncologist office and the nurses would give them out. She loves hers.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Why be offended we all have them and we all want to prevent breast cancer So whatever helps solve a devastating disease :thumbup: :thumbup: Go for it


----------



## mothermystic (May 6, 2013)

Life is so short that a little sense of humor is healthy. After all, where does a baby's head spend a great deal of time? At Mom's breast.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

If interest in making the breast prostheses google knit knockers and you get pattern and info.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Obviously I am not offended and think it's a great idea for a great cause. And as long as I am on a "great" kick...by a great lady.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Great time to learn!


Ur right! It is a great time to learn.. i love these !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think it is a terrific idea for the breast cancer run.... and the perfect gag for your friend.....


what a great idea.... I can just see a bunch of KP'rs doing a Breast Cancer Run wearing these.. it would make the 6o'clock news for sure....


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love your sense of humour,also love the hat,would be great idea for the breast cancer fund,thank you for sharing...


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

gagesmom-Offended? NOT!!!!! I love the hat, Wouldn't it be great to see a bunch of men and women wearing one on a breast cancer run? I think it would make a wonderful statement. I think I have this pattern (baby sized) in a little pocket knitting book. Will have to look for it. Thanks for sharing! Denise


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Too cute! I bet he'll love it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> what a great idea.... I can just see a bunch of KP'rs doing a Breast Cancer Run wearing these.. it would make the 6o'clock news for sure....


That would be awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancy W. (Oct 4, 2011)

How about a bathing suit top? Just knit 2 hats, join together, with a tie in back. Hahahahaha


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I know there was a thread recently that got a lot of people going. It was a baby hat that looked like a "boob". Some were offended, so that is why I put this caption on my post. I think it states that anyone who would be offended then please don't look. Therefore if you're looking, don't say you weren't warned. :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways I have made this gift for my dh's friend. Celebrating his 50th birthday next week. Made this for him as I always tell him...he's such a boob.
> 
> ...


That is so cute. I would love to have the pattern so breast cancer week. Is it possible?

Monique
[email protected]


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Too funny. I have seen boobs knitted as sort of stuff animal type items - those I find strange; what the heck would you do with those? I kept the pattern though because you never know when you might need something as off the wall as a boob! Does your friend wear the hat?


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

monic1953 said:


> That is so cute. I would love to have the pattern so breast cancer week. Is it possible?
> 
> Monique
> [email protected]


Knit and crochet versions for those of you that want them. Easily adaptable to an adult size.

http://oxfordfam.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-boob-beanie-crochet-pattern.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-breast-beanie-or-boob-hat


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that is a brilliant idea to make them for Breast Cancer it is cute. Not offended.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it! It's hilarious!

I once knitted a willy-warmer for a male friend for his birthday. It was bright red and had fun fur on it. He got a total kick out of it.

Hazel


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Love it! It's hilarious!
> 
> I once knitted a willy-warmer for a male friend for his birthday. It was bright red and had fun fur on it. He got a total kick out of it.
> 
> Hazel


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Maybe I should make one of those up for his bday as well. Would die of laughter when he saw it. :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Love it! It's hilarious!
> 
> I once knitted a willy-warmer for a male friend for his birthday. It was bright red and had fun fur on it. He got a total kick out of it.
> 
> Hazel


Share pattern please!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Share pattern please!


Yes please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Share pattern please!


I wish I had the pattern. I made it years ago, and just made it up as I went along.

I think what I did was knit a circle, starting from the inside out. In the second or third round from the end, I worked YO, K2tog, so that I'd have holes in the circle. I then knitted I-cord and threaded it through the holes. The last few rounds of the circle were made with red fur yarn combined with the yarn I was knitting with.

Wish I could be more specific, but hope this helps some.

Hazel


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful hat. I bet he will wear it too. You could make one with lots of colors too. This way it will look like a paisley covered breast. I do love it.


----------



## kady1030 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a charity that makes hats and prayer shawls for cancer patients and I do relay for life and the women's Charlottesville 4 miler for women. Would lovvvvve to have the pattern to knit and crochet if possible.
Thank you.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I knew I would not be offended before I ever opened this thread. Now I am so happy I did. What a wonderful idea. Also. If anyone has a pattern for a "Willy warmer" please add a link here. My BF has actually asked me about making him one. The silly man would probably model it for me. A lot.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

The likeness didn't even cross my mind- it looked like just a hat!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It reminds me more of a cupcake.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

T said:


> Too funny. I have seen boobs knitted as sort of stuff animal type items - those I find strange; what the heck would you do with those? I kept the pattern though because you never know when you might need something as off the wall as a boob! Does your friend wear the hat?


Those are used by women who have had mastectomies and wear them to in their bras. If you do a search for knitted knockers you will find charities looking for them. They are also used to teach about breast feeding and how to deal with problems that arise.

This has been a very educational thread and has prompted me to do further reading. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Keep right on knitting them, Gagesmom, they bring awareness to breast cancer. To use teen language - you go, girl!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

For those, like me, who haven't any idea how to turn a baby's hat into a grown-up hat -- here's a link to a free pattern for an adult hat.

http://knittingalot.blogspot.com/2012/03/boob-hat.html

For those looking for the willy warmer -- there's a section in Ravelry for 'adult' patterns that I stumbled across one day. I know there were a variety of willy warmer patterns there, but I'm not sure I could find that section again. You might check there.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

That is cute nice work


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

LOL, not offended at all. All for a good cause


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Agree, Agree! Perfect for a breast cancer run. I am friends with an organizer; may steal this. :thumbup: (But I have a sister that would find it extremely offensive, and she has had breast cancer. Go figure.) But I think it is GREAT for this purpose.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is really a nice hat! If anyone gets offended, they need to get a life! -- IMHO...........


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not offended at all but I love the hat and everything it represents. Wonder how it would be if I made a larger one and felted it? Love felted items.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Great hat--you have a wonderful sense of humor! Love it!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Hilarious! Love it! You have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

sutclifd said:


> For those, like me, who haven't any idea how to turn a baby's hat into a grown-up hat -- here's a link to a free pattern for an adult hat.
> 
> http://knittingalot.blogspot.com/2012/03/boob-hat.html
> 
> For those looking for the willy warmer -- there's a section in Ravelry for 'adult' patterns that I stumbled across one day. I know there were a variety of willy warmer patterns there, but I'm not sure I could find that section again. You might check there.


Thank you!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I know there was a thread recently that got a lot of people going. It was a baby hat that looked like a "boob". Some were offended, so that is why I put this caption on my post. I think it states that anyone who would be offended then please don't look. Therefore if you're looking, don't say you weren't warned. :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways I have made this gift for my dh's friend. Celebrating his 50th birthday next week. Made this for him as I always tell him...he's such a boob.
> 
> ...


Love the hat!!! I think it would be great to make this hat for the breast cancer run. It doesn't offend me one bit...and I am a survivor of breast cancer. Thanks so much for the smile today.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I know there was a thread recently that got a lot of people going. It was a baby hat that looked like a "boob". Some were offended, so that is why I put this caption on my post. I think it states that anyone who would be offended then please don't look. Therefore if you're looking, don't say you weren't warned. :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways I have made this gift for my dh's friend. Celebrating his 50th birthday next week. Made this for him as I always tell him...he's such a boob.
> 
> ...


Maybe add some brown ones! We, as women, have multi-colors of boobs! Lovely idea for breast cancer month, actually. Boobs are out there, and we love them, and want to keep them! Often make us lovely! Not offended!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think it is a terrific idea for the breast cancer run.... and the perfect gag for your friend.....


I have to agree. I have been seeing many patterns for this for babies. I see nothing wrong it making the one she has for charity or even to give to those who have breast cancer. Great way to show your support for those with breast cancer


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am really happy that so many ladies have looked at my post. I feel there is no reason to be offended. It is a breast, plain and simple. It is only a thing to be ashamed of, if it is made to be.

I have known a few wonderful ladies with breast cancer. They sadly have passed on but I remember them always. I am proud to have come up with this and I am happy that so many of you will use this idea to support your breast cancer runs. 

Keep those needles clicking, those hooks hooking and lets really show our "support", no pun intended. lol. but it is kinda funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancy W. (Oct 4, 2011)

Ditto for the willy warmer pattern. One with tassels


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love that hat..Don't know why someone would be offended by it..Keep up the good work


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What a great gift for your friend, I am sure he will get a big kick out of it!
Love It!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

It's adorable! I need the pattern (never mind, found it) so I can make one for each of the men in my life. heeheehee


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not offended...really funny...I wonder if the person who wrote the pattern meant it to be a gag gift? I think it's cute and would make a great hat for the breast cancer runs!!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Why when it says if you are easily offended, don't look I open straight away? Curiosity I suppose as I'm too old to be offended by anything much...Seen it all now. lol


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

hehehe yep I always say..seen it all, done it all, just can't remember it all!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love it....Great hat!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Great Hat :thumbup:


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

To look more like what I see in the mirror it would need to be a slouchy hat ;( I have four brothers Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought it looked like an ice cream cone with a cherry on top.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

When I first saw these on another site I wasn't offended but thought they were a little tasteless. However, a young woman who is a double mastectomy cancer survivor found them adorable and funny.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Most definitely not offended! That is really cute!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

well done - in words and deeds lol

works for me>>>>>and a great Breast cancer donation & gag for anyone with a healthy sense of humour


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think it is a terrific idea for the breast cancer run.... and the perfect gag for your friend.....


Ditto!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

sassiladyann said:


> To look more like what I see in the mirror it would need to be a slouchy hat.


Oh, me too! That gave me a good giggle. I think it would be great to see a range of shapes, sizes and colours.


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

Love It!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I know there was a thread recently that got a lot of people going. It was a baby hat that looked like a "boob". Some were offended, so that is why I put this caption on my post. I think it states that anyone who would be offended then please don't look. Therefore if you're looking, don't say you weren't warned. :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways I have made this gift for my dh's friend. Celebrating his 50th birthday next week. Made this for him as I always tell him...he's such a boob.
> I have shown a few people and someone asked me if I would
> ...


My daughter and friends are part of a group called "BOOBS" Babes Out On Bikes" their shirts are black with the Boobs in hot pink...they ride their bikes (motorbikes) for breast cancer charity and I know they wouldn't be worried about wearing these boobs lol

:lol: :lol:


----------



## redstitches943 (Feb 5, 2013)

I must not be with it...I didn't see it as a boob!! hehehehe


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Perfect idea for breast cancer! You GO girl!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

cute!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL For me it's just a body part what's the big deal.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think thats its a cute funny joke!


----------

